# Mega Bus



## RailFanLNK (Sep 2, 2011)

Well, with seeeing the CZ and possible cancellation for the month of September I booked Mega Bus from Omaha NE (it just started service in August from OMA) to Chicago. Looking at the return trips one trip is like 9 hours and another trip is 32 hour duration. I'm wondering if its a stop in the middle of the night somewhere deadheading. I don't want to find out the bus is out of service for 24 hours somewhere and we just sit in some town doing nothing. Is it a typo? Tried to call Mega Bus and can't find a human if my life depended on it. Anyone have a number?


----------



## Trogdor (Sep 2, 2011)

I did a quick search on their website, and the dates I picked (9/26 OMA-CHI and 10/2 CHI-OMA) each give me two options.

Both eastbounds are 8h50, one westbound is 32h40, and one is 8h40. I'd be more than willing to bet that they made a data entry error in their schedule.


----------



## NY Penn (Sep 2, 2011)

I selected view schedule and, apparently, there is a 23 hour, 40 minute layover in Iowa City. I'm sure it's just a typo.


----------



## RRrich (Sep 2, 2011)

* Megabus phone number for customer service *





877-462-6342

phone number Get a human Press 2, then 4 Hours 24 hours, 7 days CHANGE Average wait 1 min YOUR WAIT › TREND › Average rating 4.3: Good YOUR RATING › TREND ›


----------

